# Actinic lighting for freshwater



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I love the look of the Actinic Blue 10k lighting on my fresh water 55 gallon Planted Malawi Tank. I would like to know if the use of this light will create any problems since it is mostly used for reef setups. I am using one T-5 10K Actic Blue & one Power Chrome Aquaflora 54W.


Thank You,


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

aquaman said:


> I love the look of the Actinic Blue 10k lighting on my fresh water 55 gallon Planted Malawi Tank. I would like to know if the use of this light will create any problems since it is mostly used for reef setups. I am using one T-5 10K Actic Blue & one Power Chrome Aquaflora 54W.
> 
> 
> Thank You,


The 420nm wavelength of Actinic light is a photosynthetic peak. It's not bright to human eyes but it will contribute to photosynthesis and will make some of the fish colors stand out. It will not make you plants look very green though. Green plants may look a little washed out unless you also have a daylight bulb for brightness.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

OK Great. So i wont have any negative effects.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nope...no benefits of the actinics other than asthetic viewing at night.

Here's a nice tip for ya (if you haven't already heard of it). Get a piece of aluminum foil and poke some holes in it. Place it under your actinic light. If you have good surface movement of your water, it will create a very nice ambiance.


----------

